# looking for Swype beta apk



## jacko1 (Aug 1, 2011)

having issues with download


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

You will not find it here. It is technically warez, the developers have specifically asked for no one to mirror/distribute.

Keep trying until the download goes through, just had this issue a couple weeks ago.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

Download should be fine now, but since they released a new version the servers were swamped. All good now though.

Sent from my GT-P3113 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## chaddymoff (Aug 18, 2011)

I was able to download and install it. Being a huge Swype proponent and having used for about 5 years, I was very excited...

...and let down.

Just a heads up and my observations, for what it's worth: User Dictionary doesn't import, Smileys are quirky to access, prediction is worse from my experience, every word is auto-added to dictionary (I had the useful word -- without the quotes "(G" added to my dictionary for me!), and sentence-ending punction is broken. Every Swype from question mark to space bar produces "M."

I uninstalled and went back to the Swype-hacked version that the one person created before Swype was available for the GNex. I'm usually a quick adopter, but this was bad, imho.

In case you didn't figure, I recommend staying with the version you're on as long as you can! (-;


----------



## Oman0123 (Oct 1, 2011)

I have no issues at all with the new Swype. I've been using it the last 24 hours.

I think I'll still be sticking with swiftkey though. Still gonna text drive Swype for another day or two.

(Just Swyped that and it hit 100 % of the words.)

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## chaddymoff (Aug 18, 2011)

Wow, kudos to your other half -- he/she must love your magic fingers!









Sentence-ending was a pain for me. Corrections, when needed were flaky. Sometimes backspace would go letter-by-letter, sometimes whole word.

Maybe if I just didn't allow it to connect on all the ways it wanted? I don't know. Again, I'm always positive about change and new versions, but was sadly disappointed.


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

sign up for swypes beta program at beta.swype.com then go to beta.swype.com/android/get on your phone to download the installer.

Personally I love the new swype. I have found it to be ten times more accurate. My only gripe is that it will delete a whole word instead of just one letter, unless you enter a space after the word first.


----------



## chaddymoff (Aug 18, 2011)

brkshr...How are you ending sentences, if you don't mind me asking?

Good pointer on the "delete a whole word instead of just one letter, unless you enter a space after the word first." That could be what I was missing that was frustrating me.


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

chaddymoff said:


> brkshr...How are you ending sentences, if you don't mind me asking?
> 
> Good pointer on the "delete a whole word instead of just one letter, unless you enter a space after the word first." That could be what I was missing that was frustrating me.


How do you mean, how am I ending sentences? I just hit the period then space. You can also hit the space bar twice & it will put a period in automatically, but I always forget about that.

And I find the whole delete thing a pain in the ass! I don't want to hit space then delete, just to edit a word. I always forget about that too. So I always accidentally delete the whole word, and have to type it all over again. Guess I'll just have to get used to it. It is mainly for custom words that aren't entered yet, that I have to edit the word, cuz I find swype to be pretty dang accurate now.


----------



## Pathology (Feb 6, 2012)

Figured I'd use this thread instead of creating my own with a similar question..

Swiftkey beta 3....where do I find it? I found X on play store...but not 3.

Also, is beta 3 newer than X?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## chaddymoff (Aug 18, 2011)

OK, OK, you talked me off the ledge.







I'm reinstalling and giving 'er another try.

Previously for question mark and exclamation, I would swype from the question mark to the space bar. When I do that now, it gives me "M." (without the quotes) and for exclamation -- this was awesome -- I would give me "Xxx." Yeah, that's what I want in business messages is Xxx !!









With the delete thing, I think I remember that you can double tap a word to have it highlight and then maybe backspace? Might help...


----------



## nunyazz (Jun 6, 2011)

The latest swftkey is Swiftkey3, the beta is over.
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.touchtype.swiftkey.phone.trial&feature=search_result#?t=W251bGwsMSwyLDEsImNvbS50b3VjaHR5cGUuc3dpZnRrZXkucGhvbmUudHJpYWwiXQ..


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

Pathology said:


> Figured I'd use this thread instead of creating my own with a similar question..
> 
> Swiftkey beta 3....where do I find it? I found X on play store...but not 3.
> 
> ...


Swiftkey was taken out of beta and released as 'SwiftKey 3 Keyboard' . So search for that. There's a free one & a paid one, IDK what the difference is, cuz I don't use it myself. If you bought SwiftKey X , it transfers over to SK3.

Edit: Nunyazz beat me


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

nunyazz said:


> The latest swftkey is Swiftkey3, the beta is over.
> https://play.google....mUudHJpYWwiXQ..


^ This. I tried it recently but not sure if I'm a fan or not. I know lots like Swype and Swiftkey 3 but I always end up back on the stock keyboard. That being said I'm now using a red themed Swype again now to try and get a hang of it.


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

chaddymoff said:


> OK, OK, you talked me off the ledge.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The question mark & exclamation with space bar thing works for me. I will say it was finicky with that the first day, but I think it is 'memorizing' stuff now, or something. Personally, I just hold the button down until it registers the ? & !.


----------



## chaddymoff (Aug 18, 2011)

Here's my other fun one: My habit for capital I was touch I and swype upward. Now, that gives me "Kimi" -- uh-huh, I always refer to myself as Kimi -- but only on Saturday nights.


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

chaddymoff said:


> Here's my other fun one: My habit for capital I was touch I and swype upward. Now, that gives me "Kimi" -- uh-huh, I always refer to myself as Kimi -- but only on Saturday nights.


I never really used that, so I didn't know they changed it. I guess that's gone


----------



## landshark (Aug 6, 2011)

brkshr said:


> sign up for swypes beta program at beta.swype.com then go to beta.swype.com/android/get on your phone to download the installer.
> 
> Personally I love the new swype. I have found it to be ten times more accurate. My only gripe is that it will delete a whole word instead of just one letter, unless you enter a space after the word first.


I've never had a problem with delete on Swype. I tap the delete button to delete letter by letter and hold the delete button to delete a whole word. Works perfect for me every time.

Sent from the Shark Tank using RootzWiki


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

landshark said:


> I've never had a problem with delete on Swype. I tap the delete button to delete letter by letter and hold the delete button to delete a whole word. Works perfect for me every time.
> 
> Sent from the Shark Tank using RootzWiki


Not on the new beta. It changed.


----------



## landshark (Aug 6, 2011)

brkshr said:


> Not on the new beta. It changed.


I installed the new beta yesterday and it is working fine for me. Unless the install didn't work. My Swype version is 3.26.92.39062

Sent from the Shark Tank using RootzWiki


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

landshark said:


> I installed the new beta yesterday and it is working fine for me. Unless the install didn't work. My Swype version is 3.26.92.39062
> 
> Sent from the Shark Tank using RootzWiki


I'm showing version 1.0.3.5809

Edit: here's what it looks like & are you on a Motorola using swype? I wanna say that was the version that came on the moto's...

Edit edit: ahhhh, it's huge! Sorry everyone!


----------



## landshark (Aug 6, 2011)

I'm on a VZW gnex. I guess the install didn't take. I would try again, but I don't want to deal with the issues I'm reading about

Sent from the Shark Tank using RootzWiki


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

I just caved and uninstalled the themed version and installed the latest beta. I like it. It doesn't delete the same but that's not a big deal to me.


----------



## chaddymoff (Aug 18, 2011)

I'm getting used to it. Just have to re-learn. The Delete thing will take some getting used to. I'm finding just to hold down I when referring to me, so that Swype doesn't give away my Saturday night persona "Kimi." ha

I haven't done any of the Swype "Connect" options this install yet and I had done them before. I might go without for a bit and see how that flows.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Hopefully I can stick with it this time. I usually go a few days then revert to stock keyboard. It's weird though because I want to like Swype but don't at times. I'm going to try and force myself to use it more though.


----------



## Oman0123 (Oct 1, 2011)

landshark said:


> I'm on a VZW gnex. I guess the install didn't take. I would try again, but I don't want to deal with the issues I'm reading about
> 
> Sent from the Shark Tank using RootzWiki


Did you remove the old Swype? Not sure if that could be the cause.

It's a dead heat for me right now between Swype and swiftkey. Both have improved since I last used them

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## landshark (Aug 6, 2011)

Oman0123 said:


> Did you remove the old Swype? Not sure if that could be the cause.
> 
> It's a dead heat for me right now between Swype and swiftkey. Both have improved since I last used them
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Herp-a-derp. Can't believe I forgot that step. Got the new one installed now. But I'm also trying out Swiftkey 3 to see which one I like better

EDIT: Also, I'm moving this thread to the Android general section as this doesn't specifically deal with the GNex.


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

landshark said:


> Herp-a-derp. Can't believe I forgot that step. Got the new one installed now. But I'm also trying out Swiftkey 3 to see which one I like better
> 
> EDIT: Also, I'm moving this thread to the Android general section as this doesn't specifically deal with the GNex.


I'm glad you're giving it another shot. Also glad that Mod's are keeping the forums cleaned up. Thanks for all you do Mods, I appreciate it!


----------

